# DUBAI | Dubailand Development News



## atlaslion (May 8, 2006)

Found this one on Dailymotion. Sums most of the projects. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/search/dubai/video/xtaz8_dubailand


----------



## prikhod (Sep 22, 2006)

atlaslion said:


> Found this one on Dailymotion. Sums most of the projects.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/search/dubai/video/xtaz8_dubailand


This is just stupid. When half of the world's population lives in poverty and is starving, such a waste of money is absolutely ridiculous, and whoever came up with this thing, should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## NOLAUSA (Jun 28, 2006)

I dont know if they should be ashamed because some people in the world live in poverty. i just think the whole concept is to put it bluntly "retarded".


----------



## ah786 (Jul 8, 2006)

hno: American Jealousy?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dubailand is a tourism and entertainment complex being built in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. It will contain 45 mega projects that are divided into five themed zones and is expected to be completed between 2015 and 2018. oooo !!!


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Holy crap! How the hell can they do all of this? Where will all the people come from to fill this massive park? 

And real dinosaurs, wtf?
They would need some superfast transport to get around this park.
But when its done, I will go there in a heartbeat.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

cool video


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

*wtf*

was that the theme music to Jurassic Park? wow
i really dont know what to say


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't have much to say about the project, but the video was really strange. The cheesy voiceover basically reminded me of all the movies pretending to be from the future.


----------



## SNT1 (May 15, 2006)

holy crap, so are they going to break Kingda Ka and Top Thrill Dragster's 450 ft and 420 ft drop heights on roller coasters now?  make a coaster with a 'classified' top speed and height?

wowowowowow


----------



## ming0318 (May 5, 2006)

sorry but.. AL BAWADI is not included?

and I'm curious about how they make real dinosaurs,too


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

ahhh..can anyone tell me the name of the song or where to find the song which starts playing at the mall of arabia part?! it's driving me crazy...

and yeah, about the video, looks like a pretty cool place, but it is trying to become something it is not.
how much is it all gonna cost? 100billiion?


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

prikhod said:


> This is just stupid. When half of the world's population lives in poverty and is starving, such a waste of money is absolutely ridiculous, and whoever came up with this thing, should be ashamed of himself.


hypocrisy :weird:


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Ahem, dinosaurs? :dunno:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

surely the dinusaurios will be mechanics, will be robots. And Proud_Melburnian you are right. But it is not because of this the problem. it is so that the rich countries have to be less egoistic and to destine good amount of money to eradicate the hunger and to avoid the wars. it is not possible to be let construct so that there is hunger. They are different things. this is an amusement park that will serve to guarantee the stability of the Emirates when it is not left petroleum, and that not this badly


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I want to clarify that my English is bad


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

hello the dinosurse will be animatronic they have laser in there eyes to interact with the people that are around them


----------



## JoshYent (Nov 9, 2006)

qatar son 333 said:


> hello the dinosurse will be animatronic they have laser in there eyes to interact with the people that are around them





WORD! :colgate:


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

el palmesano said:


> surely the dinusaurios will be mechanics, will be robots. And Proud_Melburnian you are right. But it is not because of this the problem. it is so that the rich countries have to be less egoistic and to destine good amount of money to eradicate the hunger and to avoid the wars. it is not possible to be let construct so that there is hunger. They are different things. this is an amusement park that will serve to guarantee the stability of the Emirates when it is not left petroleum, and that not this badly


yeah, i wasn't saying that they shouldn't be building this..i think it is good..i was jsut wondering how much it will cost in the end total...cuz that is one hell of a lot of infrastructre


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ok I have understood to you


----------



## Epi (Jul 21, 2006)

This entire project reeks of Euro Disney and HK Disney, except 10x bigger. I honestly don't see how this will make money. But if Dubai wants to do something so ridiculous go for it haha.


----------



## Escoto_Dubai2008 (Mar 14, 2006)

ChicagoFan said:


> Geez guys stop bashing on the people of Dubai. It is a good project. Yes it's not disneyland yet....because there is no competiton to against Disney. And for the poor thing, yes there are millions of poor peolple in the world but this is a developing country that is doing it to secure financial status so that it's people won't also be poor. (Oil in that nation is running low, time to switch to tourism) And since when has any rich nation spent their hard earned money on just the poor and not grand beautiful buildings. End of Story!!!!!!!
> 
> Just as a side note the first skyscraper was built on 1885 not 1931 and it was in Chicago.


I'm agree with you, Dubai is trying to create another way to earn money because the black gold won't last forever.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

nygirl said:


> Jealous of what? None of this is exactly destined to work out. It's all hotels and residencies and now an amusement park. Lol 1200 foot hotels and 300 foot office towers. Things are a bit backwards. Whatever though you can go ahead and consider that jealousy but we created the skyscraper and the first Supertalls( Since 1931). We're still pumping them out and we will be pumping them out long after your ubber rich stop wasteing their "hard earned" money for you guys to brag about your weak looking disneyland . Can ya touch that? No way in hell.


:nuts:girl


----------



## khanbhai1 (Jan 5, 2007)

nygirl said:


> Jealous of what? None of this is exactly destined to work out. It's all hotels and residencies and now an amusement park. Lol 1200 foot hotels and 300 foot office towers. Things are a bit backwards. Whatever though you can go ahead and consider that jealousy but we created the skyscraper and the first Supertalls( Since 1931). We're still pumping them out and we will be pumping them out long after your ubber rich stop wasteing their "hard earned" money for you guys to brag about your weak looking disneyland . Can ya touch that? No way in hell.


yup she is jealous:nuts:


----------



## khanbhai1 (Jan 5, 2007)

i thought dubai make money through their seaport
its abu dhabi that makes money from oil

thats wat i heard


----------



## MA (Aug 19, 2005)

This video and the whole project is the most ridiculous thing i had ever seen.
the park would have to open day and night to get enough money.
I understand prikhod's opinion completely.
People dying in the third world because they are to poor to buy food or medicine. 
I know that many other cities have theme parks for example hongkongs disneyland. but THIS has nothing more to do with entertainment. 
In the end they need hundreds of millions of visitors to make such a project profitably. And ( not to make any dubai-lover angry ) Dubai is to far away from europe and america so that a trip only for a park would be very expensive


----------



## storms991 (Mar 28, 2006)

what complete waste of money


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

AltinD said:


> :nuts:girl


Allow me to express myself through smilies:

:doh: :hug: :2cents: :2cents: :2cents: :drunk: 

Translation: DOH! I still wuv you... God bless my 2 cents., lets forget about our differences and get a drink.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Allow me to express myself through smilies:
:lol: :nono: :2cents: :2cents: :2cents: :fiddle: :blahblah: :rock: :toilet: :goodbye: 

Translation: Ha Ha Ha, that's just my humble opinion ( that is obviously shared), you don't like it? Boohoo, I'm still gonna say what I want basically. Rock on Khanbhai but if ya don't like it here is some toilet paper. Payce!



khanbhai1 said:


> yup she is jealous:nuts:


----------



## DudeMiester (Feb 20, 2006)

I would agree that the money could be better spent in other ways, but then again, so could the $30 billion the US government blows on pork projects every year.
http://porkbusters.org/
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/science/space/2006-06-11-nasa-pork_x.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pork_barrel
http://www.cagw.org/site/PageServer?pagename=reports_pigbook2006

I bet you could build 2 Dubai-lands per year with that money!

Still, I'm sure it will work out in the long term. The hypocritical Americans will disappear because of their expanding waistlines and ever growing debt. The over-eager Chinese will be tamed when their pollution starts doing them in. Likewise, the building obsessed UAE will relax when their buildings are finished.

In the end, foolishness destroys itself, leaving the successful and good to reign supreme, imho.


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

Huge project! It's all business. Every country has the right to business enterprise. No matter how many mega projects Dubai will come up with, just be sure those don't turn around the table and come back to haunt the capital and Dubai's residents. Otherwise, everything looks seemingly prosperous and amazing.

Go Dubai!!!


----------



## delores (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh come on....its absurd to think this place is the main reason to visit dubai? its pretty shallow isnt it? a theme park ? oh well let them waste all this money. Its going to be fun walking around a theme park in 45 degrees heat watching mechanical dinosaurs and dumb representations of iconic buildings ..nothing better!


----------



## AM Putra (Dec 24, 2006)

D-ubai-sneyland above the cynicalism of the city of architecture.


----------



## Escoto_Dubai2008 (Mar 14, 2006)

Until now, nobody has any idea of the tittle of the songs of this great video, and I'm asking again: Does someone knows the tittles of the songs?, please post it.


----------



## egonecron (Feb 25, 2006)

atlaslion said:


> Found this one on Dailymotion. Sums most of the projects.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/search/dubai/video/xtaz8_dubailand


oh la la! :eek2:


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

this is nuts.....in a postive way.























































































































































































No casinos????:lol:


----------



## aussie2000 (May 14, 2005)

don't get me wrong this is am amazing project and will be great when complete, but . . . . its all just a big FAKE world. i'd rather go and see real snow than ski in a frezer, i'd rather go north and see the real rainforests than go see some contained in a big room (we have an indoor rainforest in adelaide australia, which i think is the biggest in the sountern hemesphere and i would rather see the real thing), i would rather visit real landmarks and cities than walk around in these small copies(although it would be a good experience), who will accually fill these tall towers that are being built dubai, who will fill these huge stadiums and resorts? (those are real questions, i can't think how they will be filled)

things i think are interesting is stuff like the space part and the dinosaurs thing . . . . amazing !!!

I hope it all works out, the other thing a thought was great to see was all of the different cultures of the world having fun together and the acceptance of western world culture in this city is fantastic this is the atitude that the rest of that part of the world needs to obtain peace.  

Thank You
All the best 


------------------PEACE-----------------------


----------



## Ese del 69 (Jan 13, 2007)

WHAT THE HELL is that?
















Do they plan to compete with Las Vegas?
I wonder who is going to spend vacations in this part of the world though.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

8m people do it every year in Dubai.


----------



## Escoto_Dubai2008 (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice pictures, but I'm still asking for the tracklist of the video.


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

This looks like an ecological and possibly an investment disaster in the making.


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

It seems as if Dubai is trying to either outdo or get up to the same level as the rest of the world.


----------



## HomeLover (Mar 13, 2008)

*Sales staff commission*

Does any one know how much commission UAE property developers are paying there sales staff? Or if you know where I can find this info?


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

a Vegas in Dubai....not bad


----------



## Infrasuper Planet (Nov 2, 2007)

TU 'cane said:


> It seems as if Dubai is trying to either outdo or get up to the same level as the rest of the world.


hno:Actually they are not playing catch up. In fact, Dubai is trying to get ahead of the world by setting new standards, breaking the limits of technology and aiming to be the best city in the world.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Sukino said:


> This looks like an *ecological* and possibly an investment disaster in the making.


Have you seen pictures of the site?

There's nothing but sand for miles.

After this development is completed there will be thousands of trees where there were none before.

I'd say its an ecological miracle in the making.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Hed_Kandi said:


> Have you seen pictures of the site?
> 
> There's nothing but sand for miles.
> 
> ...


Agreed, besides it looking much better.

The UAE has helped save a lot of the arabian flora and fauna, like the arabian leopard, oryx and more. They are not ignorant when it comes to the natural resources of the land.


----------



## DrDan (Sep 12, 2002)

I see they used footage of the MCG in Melbourne and Aussie Rules for their sport section - not sure if we'll end up seeing that!


----------



## delores (Dec 20, 2005)

Sukino said:


> This looks like an ecological and possibly an investment disaster in the making.


It’s so ugly and ridiculous I really don't understand the need for it? Dubai really should not base its economy on a ridiculously themed place and rather create its own identity, Which in some way it already has. Building a fake Eiffel Tower plus all the other ' copies' of monuments will not make people flock to Dubai because there is naff version of a beautiful building there. Whoever thinks this will be a success is somewhat deluded. I hope it fails because it is an environmentally backwards development and shows the immaturity of the country of Dubai if it thinks theme parks are the only reason people want to go there.


----------



## Monkey9000 (May 3, 2007)

It's an ecological disaster because of all the thousands of gallons of water that is requiired to keep the fauna alive. Consider the amount of energy is required to create this. Also, deserts are actually full of wildlife and plants, go out to any desert near Dubai and you will realise how alive it actually is. Sand does not equate to a lifeless environment.


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you Monkey9000. As a resident of a desert (Sonoran Desert) I have great respect for all deserts of the world. I hate it when people say that Dubai is smart to develop over the sand dunes to "remove that empty, ugly area." People need to see that the desert near Dubai is an extremely beautiful area.

I feel that the development is harming the area around the city, and I hope Dubai will expand the Dubai Desert Conservation Reserve to preserve this great asset. Hopefully Sheikh Mohammed will realize this before the development completely covers the desert and destroys something that they will never be able to bring back.


----------



## Mulefisk (Mar 22, 2008)

The only reason why I think this project is fantastic, is because I cant wait for all the dystopian, run-down Dubai pics i'm gonna be taking in 2030.

I mean seriously, a fake Eiffel-tower? Coupled with replicas of all the worlds most famous monuments? It's like building a museum with nothing but photographs of famous works of art and expect people to pay massive sums to visit.

Another good point is, since Dubai has decided to base its economy on tourism, how many people flock to visit architecture, areas or cities built in the 60's and 70's? Anything built in the period is usually written off as ugly, at least for the time being. In 30 years, people will most likely view Dubai in the same way. A tacky, horrible, plastic, ugly, fake place. Unless, of course, they manage to spend equally massive sums each year upgrading the entire place as they have building it.

Of course, I'm mainly talking about Dubailand and certain other places, but if this trend countues and other developers choose to follow the same path, it might turn out to be true for most of Dubai.


----------



## vari k. (Oct 17, 2007)

its strangely cool..and weird...the project

But maybe they should have picked a better name for it.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

In fairness, only about 1/10th of the stuff in dubailand will be built. The whole thing is completely disorganised. Instead of the massive entertainment complex it was supposed to be, it has now become an excuse for developers to build sprawling developments in the desert.
A lot of you say, an ecological disaster, etc, but hardly any of it will see the light of day I think.


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

LoverOfDubai said:


> Thank you Monkey9000. As a resident of a desert (Sonoran Desert) I have great respect for all deserts of the world. I hate it when people say that Dubai is smart to develop over the sand dunes to "remove that empty, ugly area." People need to see that the desert near Dubai is an extremely beautiful area.
> 
> I feel that the development is harming the area around the city, and I hope Dubai will expand the Dubai Desert Conservation Reserve to preserve this great asset. Hopefully Sheikh Mohammed will realize this before the development completely covers the desert and destroys something that they will never be able to bring back.


When people hear the word desert they imagine something like this, because that's the image they have been seeing on TV since their childhood.









Forestation is an important activity, especially given the high rate of desertification and deforestation in the world. However, this project will require enormous amounts of water, energy and will create a lot of pollution and waste.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

oh my GOD!!! are the serious?! :applause:


----------



## Koi (Jul 10, 2004)

I think Dubailand is going to be a big financial loss. It is too big for the population (tourists included). All the hyped attractions, if built, will never make money. The government is literally giving away the land for free in return for these developers to come up with the scheme and deliver the construction of the attraction. Yes, Dubai will attract 15m tourists by 2020.....but Paris is already receiving around 40m+ tourists a year and Disneyland Paris is still struggling to make money.


----------



## jpq21 (Jun 2, 2005)

This is basically America/Hollywood for the Middle East. I bet it will actually take away tourism from America. Six Flags, Dreamworks (what do you think the themes of the kids world and amusement park will be), the entire movie complex, film world, NASA (space world), the aviation world, dinosaur world (I wonder where they got that idea...). 

Why were most of the people in that video white?

I call plagiarism from John Williams.

The space hotel looks sweet.

btw, actually going to universal studios in Hollywood would be sooooo much better than going to film world.


----------



## zdaddy233 (Oct 31, 2007)

Simply the sheer size of this thing is astounding

Problem is, its really really tacky. Add the whole Bawadi complex, and all the other projects in Dubai, and consider where they are going to find the people to even keep these places financially afloat? Its all very very interesting


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

The development looks cool, but Dubai is going to need 100 million visitors a year for all of these projects to be successful - there just isn't enough of a local population to support all of them.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Falconcity: Dubai's best-kept secret?*

_With the community evolving, residents are willing to overlook teething troubles in return for value-for-money deals._

By Deepthi Nair, Property magazine | Published: 00:00 June 1, 2011
















Falconcity residents feel it scores on areas of safety and security. Residents and visitors use the temporary entrance from Emirates Road. Image Credit: Kishore Kumar/ANM
















Falconcity villas have a good built-up area, but small plot sizes. Children play in green patches in the absence of play areas. Image Credit: Kishore Kumar/ANM



> Falconcity, anyone? Tucked away on Dubai's Emirates Road, this gated community of town houses and villas has been steadily attracting both rental and sales interest. And it's not simply because it proposes to offer life-size replicas of the seven wonders of the world, but because its enormous villas are pegged at unbelievably attractive prices.
> 
> Falconcity of Wonders, as it is widely known, has another factor driving up occupancy levels: its proximity to prominent educational institutions. This makes this development very popular among families. There is Jumeirah English Speaking School in Arabian Ranches, Repton School and Dubai Modern High School in Nad Al Sheba, and Dubai English Speaking College at Academic City only a few minutes away by car.
> 
> ...











320 villas have been handed over in phase one of the Falconcity development. Image Credit: Kishore Kumar/ANM

http://gulfnews.com/business/property/falconcity-dubai-s-best-kept-secret-1.811596


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Dh100m from Skycourts handover*



> By Parag Deulgaonkar | Published Sunday, June 19, 2011
> 
> National Bonds Corporation (NBC), the Shariah-compliant savings scheme,expects to collect nearly Dh100 million in the next eight weeks as apartment owners in Skycourts, a residential project, start taking possession of their units, company CEO told Emirates24|7.
> 
> ...


http://www.emirates247.com/business...m-from-skycourts-handover-2011-06-19-1.403330


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Amlak takes legal action against 'few' defaulters*

_*Company says it work patiently with customers; investors said undated cheques were bounced and presented to police*_

By Parag Deulgaonkar | Published Tuesday, June 21, 2011









Amlak waives off charges to spur partial loan settlement. (EB FILE)



> Amlak Finance, a Dubai-based Islamic mortgage company, has confirmed it has taken legal action against some investors who'd refused to take possession of their apartments and had breached their contractual obligation, Emirates 24|7 can reveal.
> 
> "Amlak Finance has and continues to exert all goodwill measures and case by case incentives to ensure the smooth conduct of our customers' financing obligations," the company said in an emailed statement.
> 
> ...


http://www.emirates247.com/business...on-against-few-defaulters-2011-06-21-1.403735


----------



## makkillottu (Dec 30, 2008)

nazrey said:


>


The rugby stadium looks soooo much to Portugal's Estadio Algarve in Faro! :lol:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^And the one behind that one is just slightly different from Docklands (aka Etihad) Stadium in Melbourne :nuts:


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

^^ More empty buildings?


----------



## VCollaborator (Jun 26, 2011)

Andre_idol said:


> ^^And the one behind that one is just slightly different from Docklands (aka Etihad) Stadium in Melbourne :nuts:





makkillottu said:


> The rugby stadium looks soooo much to Portugal's Estadio Algarve in Faro! :lol:


Only the 4 stadiums in the top right hand corner of the picture will be/ has been built.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Downsized Dubailand development sparks fury*

Kevin Brass | July 1, 2011 









The Remraam apartment project, which is surrounded by empty desert. Jaime Puebla / The National



> Angry buyers in one of the largest apartment projects in Dubailand are demanding refunds and threatening to sue, claiming the project about to be delivered is nothing like the oasis they were promised.
> 
> Promotional materials for Remraam touted extensive landscaping, large swimming pools, community centres, shopping malls and proximity to Dubailand's proposed amusement parks. Eighty-three per cent of the grounds would be covered by greenery, the ads said.
> 
> ...


http://www.thenational.ae/business/property/downsized-dubailand-development-sparks-fury


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Dubai’s Fontana di Trevi development offers significant discounts*



> Written by: A Place in the Sun Thursday, July 21, 2011
> 
> Overseas property investors looking to purchase in Dubai may wish might want to consider the La Fontana di Trevi development, which is currently offering significant discounts.
> 
> ...


http://www.aplaceinthesun.com/news/...development-offers-significant-discounts.aspx


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Imdaad secures two-year sports-venue FM contract*









Imdaad has won a FM contract for the Hamdan Bin Mohammed Bin Rashid Sports Complex in Dubai. 



> by CW Staff on Dec 26, 2011
> 
> Imdaad has secured a two-year contract for the provision of FM services to the Hamdan Bin Mohammed Bin Rashid Sports Complex.
> 
> The contract will see Imdaad provide facility operation, and facility preventive and corrective maintenance. The agreement covers MEP equipment/systems, A/C system, civil works, IT works, soft and hard landscaping and streetlighting.


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...ad-secures-two-year-sports-venue-fm-contract/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*La Fontana in Dubai is finally done*



> Kevin Brass | Jan 2, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.thenational.ae/thenation.../property/la-fontana-in-dubai-is-finally-done


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Designs for scrapped Dubailand Ferris wheel revealed*









Dubailand, the stalled real estate and tourism resort, has ditched plans to build a 185m Ferris wheel set to rival 
the London Eye in the latest setback to the troubled multibillion-dollar project









The Great Dubai Wheel, an AED250m ($68m) observation wheel, was set to be a leading tourist attraction within 
Dubailand’s Arjan development, but was scrapped amid a wider revamp of the project









'Originally the brochure said it was included,’ said Ashok Galgotia, CEO of Triveni Builders and Promoters, the 
subcontractors that last week handed over the first units at Arjan’









‘But we were told [the Great Dubai Wheel] would not be coming and it would be something else. They are 
negotiating [to find a replacement] attraction’









Dubailand was one of the Gulf emirate’s most ambitious developments, announced at the height of the real 
estate bubble

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/phot...land-ferris-wheel-revealed--439035.html?img=0


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Dubai's answer to London Eye scrapped*



> Jan 8, 2012
> 
> Dubailand, the stalled real estate and tourism resort, has ditched plans to build a 185m Ferris wheel set to rival the London Eye in the latest setback to the troubled multibillion-dollar project.
> 
> The Great Dubai Wheel, an AED250m ($68m) observation wheel, was set to be a leading tourist attraction within Dubailand’s Arjan development, but was scrapped amid a wider revamp of the project.


http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/13274-dubais-answer-to-london-eye-scrapped/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Firm mulls legal action over Dubailand power woes*



> by CW Staff on Jan 12, 2012
> 
> A Dubailand contractor is mulling legal action against the resort’s developer in a bid to recoup some AED12.4m ($3m) in losses he claims to have incurred after power delays to the project.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...mulls-legal-action-over-dubailand-power-woes/


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't mean to be a pessimist, but I foresee a very rough future for Dubai. It's overbuilding worse than I've seen overbuilding in my lifetime. Dubai is akin to developing a city the size of Houston in the middle of Siberia. There's no demand for office space in the area, yet they exploit their resources to try to create some false mirage. I mean look, they're even building skyscrapers at an amusement park! Dubai is destined for failure if it keeps building without demand. The stuff they've built is going to cost a lot to maintain, and they seem to forget that. When the oil money goes away, so will the city I think. Obviously not all the way, but Dubai's future looks like that of Detroit's. Remember, at one time Detroit was a thriving city, it took little for it to fall. It'll take even less for Dubai.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

This whole "Dubai Land" looks like epic failure to me. I am not a an envious anti Dubai guy, a lot of the developments along where you have the metro line now, ore somewhat close by or at the coast could possibly work out but they overdid everything with "Dubai Land". You can't bloat up everything limitless. At some point everything is so big and far apart that its starting to be a pain in the *ss for everyone involved.


----------



## falqy (Jan 5, 2012)

*Dubai records land transactions worth Dh143b*

Dubai Land Department has recorded 35,297 transactions worth Dh143 billion last year, a 20 per cent increase in value over 2010 records, a statement said. 

The transactions include sales, mortgages, ijarah, mortgage portfolios, deferred sales and other transactions. 


Last year has seen an 12 per cent increase in mortgages compared to the value recorded in 2010. The mortgages represent 60 per cent of the total transactions conducted in 2011, this indicates the recovery of the property financing and the return of healthy activities. Article continues below


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

royal rose1 said:


> I don't mean to be a pessimist, but I foresee a very rough future for Dubai. It's overbuilding worse than I've seen overbuilding in my lifetime. Dubai is akin to developing a city the size of Houston in the middle of Siberia. There's no demand for office space in the area, yet they exploit their resources to try to create some false mirage. I mean look, they're even building skyscrapers at an amusement park! Dubai is destined for failure if it keeps building without demand. The stuff they've built is going to cost a lot to maintain, and they seem to forget that. When the oil money goes away, so will the city I think. Obviously not all the way, but Dubai's future looks like that of Detroit's. Remember, at one time Detroit was a thriving city, it took little for it to fall. It'll take even less for Dubai.


I think for a part that it justs needs more time to develop in a more natural way. Which could take decades of course. I'm sure it can become a great city! But indeed, they need to get rid of projects like this and focus more on filling the gaps in already build area's with smaller buildings, shops, parks, public spaces etc.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Remraam investors petition Dubai Ruler's Court*



> by CW Staff on Jan 24, 2012
> 
> Investors in Dubai’s Remraam Community have petitioned the emirate’s ruler to intervene in a dispute with the project’s developer after they were told they risked fines if they failed to accept the handover of properties in the unfinished complex.


http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-15398-remraam-investors-petition-dubai-rulers-court/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Al Barari scores high on green scale*



> _Region's largest private sector plant nursery a major highlight of project_
> 
> By Manoj Nair, Associate Editor | Published: 00:00 February 17, 2012
> 
> ...


http://gulfnews.com/business/property/uae/al-barari-scores-high-on-green-scale-1.981952


----------



## safety2011 (Sep 22, 2011)

No special architecture I see here. And I think it will be better to add more trees surround those homes to create fresh look and feel.


----------



## Ervin2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Everything here looks like crap. The amusement park looks lame, and so do the homes. Why would anyone want to live here?


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Al Hokair to restart stalled Dubailand attraction*



> Mar 1, 2012
> 
> Saudi Arabia-based developer Al Hokair Group is planning to resume construction on its halted Al Sahara Kingdom hotel and entertainment project in Dubailand in 2013, the deputy CEO told Hotelier Middle East yesterday.


http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/13719-al-hokair-to-restart-stalled-dubailand-attraction/

> http://www.dubailand.ae/prj_saharakingdom.html


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*RTA moves to make Skycourts junction safer*

_*Road barriers have been placed to curb excessive speeding; but all residents want are traffic signals and street lights*_









Junction After. (SUPPLIED)









Junction Before. (SUPPLIED)



> By Majorie van Leijen | Published Monday, March 19, 2012
> 
> Roadblocks were set up on Saturday to curb excessive speeding on the roads that lead to both Skycourts and The Villa developments in Dubailand, where some 4,000 people are estimated to live.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-skycourts-junction-safer-2012-03-19-1.449322


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Dubai residents complain about lack of lighting*



> Once the signals and lights are operating to the RTA's satisfaction, it will take over maintenance and operations. Mike Young / The National
> 
> DUBAI // Residents in the parts of Dubailand that have opened say they have been left in the dark by the master developer, which has not switched on traffic or street lights throughout the giant development.


http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/dubai-residents-complain-about-lack-of-lighting


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Why entertainment is the key to Dubailand’s fortunes*



> By Parag Deulgaonkar | Published Monday, April 30, 2012
> 
> The overall buoyant real estate market sentiment in Dubai may get a few projects back on track in Dubailand, especially the entertainment components of these mega developments.


http://www.emirates247.com/property...y-to-dubailand-s-fortunes-2012-04-30-1.456335


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Dubailand set to run desert camp experiences*



> Dubailand director of operations Mohammed Bin Essa
> 
> May 2, 2012
> 
> Dubailand, the stalled multibillion-dollar real estate development backed by Dubai Properties Group (DPG), has announced it is to dedicate 70 million sq ft to offering traditional desert camp experiences.


http://www.hoteliermiddleeast.com/14148-dubailand-set-to-run-desert-camp-experiences/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*40+ degrees and no cooling in 6-tower Dubai housing complex*



> By Eudore R Chand | Published Tuesday, May 08, 2012
> 
> It's is 40+ degrees in Dubai and the 6-tower landmark on the Dubai-Al Ain highway is having air-conditioning issues.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...wer-dubai-housing-complex-2012-05-08-1.457746


----------



## krialsharma (May 8, 2012)

atlaslion said:


> Found this one on Dailymotion. Sums most of the projects.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/search/dubai/video/xtaz8_dubailand


Thats really awesome . i guess Dubai ranks first in the means development . It have futuristic infrastructure . it have smart projects. Dubai is developing like nothing . i love the burj khalifa , the priceless creation.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Empower denies blame for Skycourts cooling*



> By Eudore R Chand | Published Sunday, May 13, 2012
> 
> In response to the Emirates24|7 report “40+ degrees and no cooling in 6-tower Dubai landmark” of May 8, Emirates Central Cooling Corporation (Empower) clarified on May 12 that it is not responsible for the failure. It has blamed the Skycourts building management.


http://www.emirates247.com/eb247/co...ame-for-skycourts-cooling-2012-05-13-1.458312


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*New units being installed to solve cooling issues at Skycourts*













































Skycourts Chiller (Supplied)



> By Majorie van Leijen | Published Thursday, May 17, 2012
> 
> New cooling units are being installed at the Empower facility next to Skycourts to resolve the air-conditioning issue that has been dogging the 2,500-odd unit community.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...oling-issues-at-skycourts-2012-05-17-1.459132


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Developer secures funds for Dubai theme park*

By Andy Sambidge Saturday, 19 May 2012 3:41 PM


Al Hilal Bank and Mashreq said on Saturday they had closed a shari'ah fund facility to help finance a new indoor theme park in Dubai.

Acting as the mandated lead arrangers, they said the funds had been raised for the Ilyas and Mustafa Galadari Group (IMG) but did not say how big the financing package was.

IMG, which is developing the much-delayed City of Arabia project, said construction of the entertainment project was expected to be completed by the end of 2013.

It said in a statement that IMG Theme Park has entered into agreements with world renowned licensors to use their concepts and characters.


Full story: http://www.arabianbusiness.com/developer-secures-funds-for-dubai-theme-park-458359.html


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*'Good news' in store for Dubai's Skycourts' home owners'?*



> By Majorie van Leijen | Published Thursday, May 31, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.emirates247.com/property...i-s-skycourts-home-owners-2012-05-31-1.460880


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Spider-sense tingling? Marvel theme park coming to Dubai*

Rory Jones

Jun 26, 2012 

The Avengers, Spiderman and X-Men are all set to take up permanent residence in the UAE next year when a Marvel Comics theme park opens in Dubai.

Marvel Adventure, a new indoor family entertainment centre, is scheduled to open its doors to superheroes and comic book fanatics by the end of 2013 in the City of Arabia development on Emirates Road. It will include retail outlets, restaurants and a range of interactive experiences featuring Marvel characters.

The announcement comes in the middle of a blockbuster summer for superhero films at cinemas across the UAE.



.......


http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...se-tingling-marvel-theme-park-coming-to-dubai


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Dubai developer tests the market appetite for Dh20m plus properties*



> By Manoj Nair Associate Editor | Published: 00:00 July 6, 2012
> 
> Dubai: For property investors with money to spare, the Al Barari development in Dubai might be able to offer them a few options.


http://gulfnews.com/business/proper...-appetite-for-dh20m-plus-properties-1.1044908


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Not the best video, but you get the idea....







*So you think the Taj Mahal's grand? Wait till you see the Taj Arabia…*

Building will be four times size of original and stand next to copies of Eiffel Tower and Pyramids other world landmarks
Andrew Buncombe 

Delhi

Friday 05 October 2012


It took thousands of workmen under the control of the Indian emperor Shah Jahan more than 20 years to build the Taj Mahal – a tribute to his beloved late wife. Now a developer in the Middle East wants to build another, larger version in less than two years.

This week developers in Dubai unveiled a plan for the Taj Arabia, a replica of the 350-year-old mausoleum that will be four times the size of the original. They hope it will be used to hold weddings and as a backdrop for Bollywood movies.

The £621m project, which will also feature other architectural highlights from around the world, including the Great Wall of China, the Pyramids, the Eiffel Tower and even a replica of the Leaning Tower of Pisa, will be part of a complex that will contain a 300-room hotel, commercial buildings and shops, officials said.

............

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...wait-till-you-see-the-taj-arabia-8198403.html


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Dh120m 'The Pyramids' of Egypt to adorn Dubai skyline*

The Pyramid will comprise offices and a museum which will speak of UAE and the world civilization

By Parag DeulgaonkarPublished Sunday, October 07, 2012 

The Pyramids of Egypt will be adorning the Dubai skyline in the next 30 months, if all goes well.

At the cost of Dh120-million, Falconcity of Wonders, the master developer, will be building an 11-storey -high Pyramid, which will house offices and a museum. It expects to complete the monument in 24 to 30 months after it receives clearance from the authorities.

“We are building a ‘small’ Pyramid and we are waiting to get the building permit from Dubai Municipality. The Pyramid will contain offices and a museum which will speak of the UAE and the world civilizations,” Salem Al Moosa, Chairman, Falconcity of Wonders, told ‘Emirates24|7’.


......



*Falcon Head shopping mall*

According to the chairman, the company is currently working on developing the “Falcon Head“.

“The Falcon head will be the shopping centre and it will be different from what we have here… it will be shopping with attractions.”

.......

http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...pt-to-adorn-dubai-skyline-2012-10-07-1.478116


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*The world’s most beautiful garden — in Dubai*



> By Jay B. Hilotin, Chief Reporter | Published: 22:39 February 20, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gulfnews.com/about-gulf-news...ld-s-most-beautiful-garden-in-dubai-1.1148995


Website > http://www.the-miracle-garden.com/

Images > http://www.imageboxarabia.com/index.php?category=7525&id_parent=9161


----------



## tesseract (Apr 18, 2008)

People in Dubai shall learn that huge and kitschy doesn't equal beutiful.
This garden is huge, I must give that, kitschy beyond wild measures, but lightyears away from beautiful, let alone the most beautiful in the world.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Developer forfeits $10m to Bernie Ecclestone after dropping Dubai F1 theme park plan*



> Lucy Barnard | Mar 14, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.thenational.ae/business/...stone-after-dropping-dubai-f1-theme-park-plan


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Dubai's DPG hires contractor for Mudon project*



> By Andy Sambidge | Wednesday, 20 March 2013 5:33 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/duba...or-for-mudon-project-494717.html#.UUpoiRxBJik


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

DUBAI | Projects & Construction


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Damac launches huge golf-based Dubailand project*



> L-R: Dubailand CEO Mohammed Alhabbai and Damac Chairman Hussein Sajwani
> 
> on Apr 30, 2013
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...ge-golf-based-dubailand-project/#.UYAl0bV01ik


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Dinosaurs to come alive in Dubai*



> _‘The Lost Valley’, third zone of IMG theme park, launched_
> 
> By Staff | Published Tuesday, April 30, 2013
> 
> ...











A bird's eye view of the exterior of 'The Lost Valley'.











The 'Velociraptor Launch Coaster' adventure ride at 'The Lost Valley'.

http://www.emirates247.com/business/corporate/dinosaurs-to-come-alive-in-dubai-2013-04-30-1.504669


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*World's largest vertical garden planned for Dubai*



> on May 7, 2013
> 
> Akar Landscaping & Agricultural Co has announced that it is to begin work on the second phase of its new Miracle Garden project in Dubailand, with work expected to complete in October.


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...rtical-garden-planned-for-dubai/#.UYo_RrV01ik


----------

